# Paying Cash On Collection On Ebay



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the up side is not paying for a courier to deliver, seeing the object and testing in prior to purchase.

ok, what are the pitfalls?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Leaving yourself open to a 'none payment' is about the only pitfall, which e.bay don't give a stuff about in my experience.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Carrying cash. Having a face to face disagreement. Or it could be very pleasant!

Mike


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

You get to see the product you have bought.

Pictures can sometimes be misleading.

No Paypal fees.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not seeing any huge down sides then...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

If its a low value item, and you're not going a long way out of your way then it be a great experience.

However, if its a high value item remember that you're telling a complete stranger that you'll be in a certain place, at a certain time, and that you'll have a pocket full of cash. Use with care.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I bought a Startrite bandsaw from a local chap via fleabay, I went an paid/collected it but the chap didn't mark it as paid for so everytime I 'won' an item, the invoice thingy lumped the two together, I very nearly paid again for the bandsaw but by Paypal :wallbash:

I was getting so fed up with it that I contacted him and asked politely to mark it as 'paid'..

Back to normal after that but he never did leave me feedback, I think he was hoping for more than the paltry Â£50 that I won it for (no one else bidded  )

Another time I won a petrol tank for my MG Midget for the opening bid (99p), I felt terrible at having to go to fetch it, the chap messaged me that he would be out when I called and that I didn't have to pay anything for it (he'd left it in an outside toilet), I felt bad at winning it so cheaply so I put a fiver in an envelope and put it through his letterbox, it made me feel better about the deal :blush2:

John :yes:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

If you are a seller, cash is the only safe way of receiving payment for collection items. Many eBay sellers are still surprisingly ignorant of the Paypal collection scam/loophole (whichever way you prefer to look at it).

For the benefit of anyone not familiar with this, I shall endeavour to explain:

Paypal requires online tracking and proof of delivery in order for a seller to be covered by their seller protection policy. For this reason Paypal themselves advise sellers not to use their service to accept payment for collection items, since there is no online tracking.

The catch is that eBay, who own Paypal, require sellers to offer Paypal as a payment method for collection items. If a buyer insists on paying via Paypal, the seller cannot refuse to accept it without risking a policy violation strike against their account, which could result in suspension. Some unscrupulous buyers have got wise to the potential gains to be had from this situation, whereby they will buy an item offered for collection, pay with Paypal, collect the item and then initiate an "Item Not Received" claim either through eBay or Paypal. Since the seller cannot prove delivery, the buyer will automatically receive a Paypal refund, and get to keep the item in question.

As a buyer, on the other hand, you have nothing to gain by paying cash on collection (except of course that a scam-savvy seller may not be prepared to deal with you otherwise). You will have no eBay or Paypal protection if you find something wrong with the item after the sale, so in that event you would have to pursue any claim through civil law.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I never new that, quite an enlightening post.


----------

